# Boats anyone?



## mycrofft (Dec 8, 2012)

In 1977, what was then Creighton University's St Joseph Medical Center was looking into buying a used riverine warfare craft and converting it into a mobile care unit for use on the Missouri. They already had an early Mobile ICU and the local helicopter/LifeFlight, so they passed. 
Anyone else operate an EMS *BOAT*?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> In 1977, what was then Creighton University's St Joseph Medical Center was looking into buying a used riverine warfare craft and converting it into a mobile care unit for use on the Missouri. They already had an early Mobile ICU and the local helicopter/LifeFlight, so they passed.
> Anyone else operate an EMS *BOAT*?



US Navy? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ambulanza_(new).jpg


----------



## Bullets (Dec 10, 2012)

FDNY has their new FAST boats which are designed with patient care in mind

My agency operates a 28ft closed cabin dual outboard for water rescues along about 10 miles of the NJ coast and feeding rivers


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

One of the LAFD Fire Boats has a patient care suite on board if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## DrParasite (Dec 10, 2012)

most places use boats to get the person out of the water, and transported to land.  It's like a parmedic rescue teams, nice in theory, but usually it's just BLS stuff until the person is removed from the hazardous situations.  Basic interventions only, wait on ALS until they get off the waterway.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 10, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> most places use boats to get the person out of the water, and transported to land.  It's like a parmedic rescue teams, nice in theory, but usually it's just BLS stuff until the person is removed from the hazardous situations.  Basic interventions only, wait on ALS until they get off the waterway.



Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 10, 2012)

We patrol our 80 acre lake in the summertime with the cops. It's a great way to get OT and work on your tan.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Lake of the Ozarks - Missouri has a few Fire Rescue boats that have EMS gear.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2012)

You know, with that much freeboard, one would think they would all have a winch or Hoyer lift or something to remove patients from the drink other than people treading water handing off to others leaning over the gunnels.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> You know, with that much freeboard, one would think they would all have a winch or Hoyer lift or something to remove patients from the drink other than people treading water handing off to others leaning over the gunnels.



Many have a water level dive platform at the stern or a dive door in the gunwale.

Or a rescue net like this.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 11, 2012)

My company used to have a boat, but that was when times were good and EMS was something the community actually cared about...


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 11, 2012)

There used to be Medic assigned to the PD Marine Unit during the summer. Great spot for a senior medic to take a break for a few months. Over the years PD invested a lot in the medics sending them to the same courses as their crews and they became integral parts of the team. 

The patient load was incredibly light but I think the value added was the community was there. The Marine unit focused more on education and building positive relationships on the water. Rather than write tickets for missing safety equipment, they would give boaters what they were missing. Medics might not have had many patients but they offered advice and helped educate the public.

The program was suspended when our Special Operations unit started making eyes at taking over the unit prompting a review of the program. There's some debate over what finally killed the medic spot but either way I think it's a loss to the service.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 16, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> You know, with that much freeboard, one would think they would all have a winch or Hoyer lift or something to remove patients from the drink other than people treading water handing off to others leaning over the gunnels.



most of these boats have a swim or dive step on the transom right at water level. it is actually very easy to get patients on board.

My current employer does not have a boat, but the sheriff has two hoist airships with medics who can hoist out and the fire department has boats and wave runners. the lifeguards and harbor patrol also has boats.


----------



## SFox3325 (Dec 22, 2012)

My agency has one V hall (Rescue 5), one Flat bottom (Ice Rescue 2), and one Zodiac (Resce 6).  Plus the Fire Department has two boats as well.


----------

